# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τι είδος παπαγάλου να πάρω????

## Anastasiatrela

Γειά σας φίλοι συμφορουμίστες .Ειμαι προβληματισμένη.Εδω και 3 μήνες σκευτομαι να πάρω παπαγάλο.Σκευτομουνα οτι ενα μικρο κοκατιλάκι θα ήταν ό,τι πρέπει αφου εχω πόλυ χρόνο για να ασχολόυμαι μαζί του αλλα τώρα σκευτόμαι μήπος δεν ειναι και τόσο κατάληλο για δωμάτιο. Μήμπος θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνεται μερικές ρατσες μεσαίων παπαγάλων. Δεν ειναι απαρέτητο να μιλάνε αλλα αν μπορούσαν θα ήμουν ιδιεταιρα χαρουμενη.(φυσικα και το κλουβι τους θα είναι άνετο και θα έχουν όλη την προσοχή μου και την αγάπη μου).πολα ευχαριστω και συγνόμη για τα ορθογραφικά.
 ::  :Anim 26:

----------


## nikolas

red rumbed η budgie

----------


## douriakos

εγω εχω  red rumped ειναι σχετικα φτηνα πουλια μεγαλουτσικα κια με ωραια χρωματα και την καλυτερη φωνη για παπαγαλο ομως αν θεσ να τα εκπαιδευσεισ δυσκολα πουλια για μια τετοια δουλεια ειναι τα κοκατιλ που ειναι πιο ευκολοι χαρακτηρες και εξισου ομορφοα!

----------


## akoylini

Αναστασια σορρυ αλλα μαρεσει να λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους.
στις 12/6 ανοιγεις θεμα
*Σκέφτομαι να πάρω κοκατίλ*στην συνεχεια στις 15/6 

*Τι να κάνω με το κοκατίλ μου τώρα που πάω διακοπές??*και σημερα βλεπω 

*Τι ειδος παπαγάλου να πάρω????*λεω πως καλυτερα ακομα μην παρεις παπαγαλο,δεν εισαι ακομα ετοιμη,διαβασε,μαθε,δες το υποχρεωσεις θα εχεις απεναντι στο κατοικιδιο και μετα βλεπουμε.
δεν υπαρχει ειδος παπαγαλου που να μας κανει με βαση τα τετραγωνικα του δωματιου,παρολαυτα ζητας ειδος μεσαιου παπαγαλου,πραγμα που δεν στεκει.
μελετησε πιο καλα τι θες κ εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## kaveiros

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Άκη στο θέμα των τετραγωνικών όπως το έθεσε. Είτε μικρός είτε μεγάλος παπαγάλος, αν δεν είναι σε δωμάτιο και είναι μονίμως έξω χωρίς να έχει παρέα στο κλουβί, θα είναι δυστυχισμένος. Επίσης όλοι οι παπαγάλοι αυτής της κατηγορίας κάνουν τη φασαρία τους. Υπάρχουν πολύ φασαριόζικα κοκατίλ καθώς και λιγότερο φασαριόζικα. Το ίδιο και για τα budgie, lovebirds κτλ. Το red rumped είναι πολύ όμορφο πουλί, πιο "μελωδικό" σύμφωνα με κάποιες γνώμες, όμως πιο δύσκολο στην εξημέρωση (όχι όμως ακατόρθωτο). Όπως και να χει, αν βάλεις οποιοδήποτε πτηνό στο σπίτι σου, ακόμα και καναρίνι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει την φασαρία του. Για τα διαφορετικά θέματα οκ, εκφράζονται διαφορετικές απορίες, θα μπορούσαν όμως να γίνουν όλα μαζί ένα θέμα για να βοηθηθείς κι εσύ περισσότερο, να έχεις συγκεντρωμένες γνώμες κτλ.

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Για ακου να σου πω εδω και 3 μηνες ψαχνω να βρω τον καταληλο παπαγαλο διαβαζω βιβλια,μπαινω στο forum και ρωταω ,προσπαθω να ενημεροθω σε οσα αφορουν τα  αγαπημενα μου πτηνα και το πως να κανω τη ζωη τους καλυτερη μεσα στο κλουβι.Ειμαι ετοιμη να τους δοσω αμεριστη προσοχη και αγάπη και για αυτο ροταω τόσα διαφορετικα θέματα σε τοσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.Δεν ψαχνω παπαγαλο που να χωραει στα τετραγωνικα του δοματίου μου πανω απ'ολα βαζω την αγαπη που πρεπει να δειχνω στο πτηνο και οχι το μεγεθος του αλλα μεσα στις προτιμησεις μου δεν είναι π.χ. ο άρα διοτι δεν μπορω να διαθέσω τοσα όσα πρέπει για να ζει ένας παπαγάλος τέτοιου μεγέθους άνετα.Γι'αυτο ροταω διάφορα για να έχω μια πιο ολοκληρομένη εικόνα του πως ειναι το να ζείς με εναν τέτοιο σύντροφο ο οποιος μπορει να ζήσει μέχρι και 70 χρονια.Αλλη φορα μην εισαι τοσο εχθρικος και απότομος και να προσπαθεις να καταλαβαινεις καλυτερα τα μηνήματα μου. :Frown:

----------


## akoylini

ερχομαι και λεω λοιπον,ο γραπτος λογος μενει αλλα δεν εχει υφος.
δεν ειμαι εχθρικος,αν ημουν πιστεψε με θα το καταλαβαινες,αλλωστε αν ημουν εχθρικος δεν θα ελεγα 
<<  μελετησε πιο καλα τι θες κ εδω ειμαστε.>>
επισης για να καταλαβεις και εσυ τα μηνυματα μου,δεν σε κρινω,δεν ειμαι επιθετικος,απλα προσπαθω να βοηθησω.αν θες λογια γλυκα,λογια του αερα,εγω λυπαμαι δεν τα λεω και για το καλο τον ζωντανων και για το καλο τον ιδιοκτητων.
 ::

----------


## douriakos

δεν υπαρχει παπαγαλος που να ζει 70 χρονια απο οτι ξερω! και το να σου πουμε εμεις τι παπαγαλο να διαλεξεις ειναι λαθος αφου αυτο εξαρταται και απο την πειρα που εχεις! πχ αν ειναι το πρωτο σου πουλι δν θα σου συνηστουσα να ξεκινησεις με ζακο αλλα με κατι πολυ μικροτερο και ευκολοτερο...

----------


## kaveiros

Αναστασία τα παιδιά δεν είχαν διάθεση να σε προσβάλλουν αλλά να σε διευκολύνουν. Το ότι κάποιος έχει την άποψη ότι ίσως δεν πρέπει ακόμη να πάρεις παπαγάλο δεν είναι προσβολή, είναι η γνώμη του, δόθηκαν και διάφορες άλλες απαντήσεις. Ας το κρατήσουμε λοιπόν το post εντός θέματος, δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβαίνουν οι τόνοι. Για το κοκατίλ όταν λες ότι έχεις αμφιβολία αν κάνει για δωμάτιο τι εννοείς? Απο θέμα φασαρίας? Απο θέμα χώρου που θα χρειάζεται? Διευκρίνισε το πως το εννοείς για να καταλάβουν και τα μέλη καλύτερα και να σου προτείνουμε και πιο συγκεκριμένα.

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Σορυ που δεν καταλαβα τα μηνήματα σας και όχι δεν θέλω λογια του αέρα αλλα συμβουλές για τον καιούριο μου συντροφο.Οσον αφορα το θέμα του κοκατίλ επιδει μένω Αθήνα δεν θελω να το βγάζω εξω γιατι θα τρελαθει το καημένο απο την βαβουρα και θελω να εχω μια γενικη εικονα και οσον αφορα την φασαρια(δεν του το απαγορευω 
να κροζει δεν ειμαι Χιτλερ,ετσι εκφράζεται)αλλα και όσον αφορά τον χώρου(θα το αφήνω φυσικα να πεταει στο δωμάριο κάποιες ώρες αλλα όχι παντα γιατι θα φριξει η μαμα μου)ειναι ο πρωτος μου παπαγάλος αλλα και το πρωτο κατοικίδιο που θα έχω και γι'αυτο ειμαι λιγο ανχωμένη και οχι επιθετικη.Τωρα όσον αφορά τον Ζάκο σε ενα βιβλίο το διαβασα ότι ζει 60 με 70 χρόνια.Φιλικα.

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Συγνομη αν δεν καταλαβα καλα τα μηνήματα σας και σέβομαι την γνόμη σας.Δεν θέλω λογια του αέρα αλλα συμβουλές για το πως θα κάνω μια καλή αρχη με τον καινούριο μου συντροφο, Ακη.Για να διευκρινήσω το θέμα του κοκατίλ, το αν κάνει για δομάτιο,επειδη μένω Αθήνα δεν θέλω να βγάλω έξω το κλουβι γιατι θα τρέλαθει το καημένο απο την βαβουρα.Γι'αυτο ρωτάω αν κανει να μεινει σε ένα δομάτιο για το περισσότερο της ζωής του(φυσικα και θα πετάει ελέυθερο καποιες όρες αλλα όχι παντα γιατι θα φρίξει η μαμα μου)και θέλω να ξέρω μια γενική εικονα και για το θέμα της φασαρίας(φυσικα και θα κρωξει, δεν του το απαγορευω δεν ειμαι Χίτλερ,αλλα χρειαζομαι λιγες ώρες υπνου)και απο θέμα χωρου.τωρα όσον αφορα τον Ζακο σε ένα βιβλιο το διαβασα ότι μπόρει να ζήσει μεχρι και 70 χρόνια.Φιλικα. :Bird1:

----------


## douriakos

αυτα αναφερονται στη φυση σε αγρια πουλια εγω δεν νομιζω οικοσιτο να φτανει σε τετοιες ηλικιες... αλλα αφου πιστευω οτι εισαι μικρη και δεν εχεις παρομοια εμπειρια γιατι δν ξεκινας με ενα μπατζυ αφου ειναι πιο ευκολα σαν πουλια και με λιγοτερες υποχρεωσεις? ολοι απο καπου ξεκινησαμε....

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Δεν μου πολυαράσουν τα μπατζυ.Εχει μια φιλη μου και δεν το πολυσυμπαθησα.Εκτως αυτων οι αγαπημένες μου ράτσες ειναι τα κοκατίλ και τα lovebirds οπότε ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτα τα δυο αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα ποιο να διαλέξω

----------


## akoylini

τα lovebirds ειναι πανεμορφα πουλακια αλλα δυστυχως η φασαρια που κανουν ειναι τεραστια σε σχεση με το μεγεθος τους!!!!!!!!!!1
σχετικα με τα κοκατιλ,κανεις μας δεν αντεξε να εχει μονο ενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,αυτο στο λεω για να καταλαβεις τον χαρακτηρα αυτων των πουλιων και οχι για να παρεις και αλλα.
θα παρεις ενα μεγαλο ωραιο κλουβι,θα το βαλεις στο δωματιο σου και απλα θα το βγαζεις τουλαχιστον μια ωρα την ημερα για να κανει τις πτησεις του.
εννοειται πως θα παρεις μικρο ταισμενο στο χερι και απο 1.5 μηνων και πανω.

----------


## douriakos

χωρις να εχει την καταλληλη εμπειρια αν παρει 1,5 μηνων κοκατιλ το οποιο μπορει να ζηταει κρεμα και να ειναι γενικα πιο ευαισθητο απο ενα μεγαλυτερο νομιζω οτι αντι για καλο κακο θα της κανει να παρει ενα τοσο μικρο ηλικιακα πουλι!

----------


## kaveiros

Αναστασία θα σου πω αυτό που σκέφτομαι έτσι όπως ακριβώς το έχω στο μυαλό μου. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να σε μπερδέψω όμως είναι σημαντικό πιστεύω να έχεις και αυτή την εικόνα. Αυτή τη στιγμή σπίτι μου είναι ένα κοκατίλ, ένα ρινγκνεκ και ένα lovebird. Κανονικά περισσότερη φασαρία από όλα θα έπρεπε να κάνει το ρινγκνεκ όμως την φασαρία την κάνει το lovebird. Σφυρίζει και περισσότερη ώρα...και πιο δυνατά! Προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου η φωνή του, μου αρέσει, σε σχέση με τα άλλα μου ακούγεται πιο "μελωδικό". Ήσυχο όμως δε θα το έλεγα. Αντιθέτως από θέμα φωνής πιο ήσυχος είναι ο κοκατιλος μου. Φωνάζει μόνο αν τον αφήσω μόνο του και αυτό γιατί είναι "καλομαθημένος".  Όμως...στο σπίτι της θείας μου υπάρχουν μονο κοκατιλ. Είναι όλα τους επίσης αρκετά ήρεμα εκτός από έναν που όχι απλά φωνάζει αλλά ξεσηκώνει την γειτονιά στο πόδι. Της έχει κάνει παρατήρηση όλη η γειτονιά. Φωνάζει είτε τον έχουν μέσα είτε έξω. Φωνάζει όταν χαίρεται, φωνάζει όταν θέλει κέρασμα, φωνάζει όταν κυνηγάει την θηλυκιά να ζευγαρώσει και γενικώς...φωνάζει σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα, σφυρίζει πιο δυνατά από οποιοδήποτε άλλο κοκατιλ έχω ακούσει. Αντιλαλεί όλος ο δρόμος , όταν παρκάρω με το αμαξι και τον έχει στο μπαλκόνι, τον ακούω απο τετράγωνα μακρυά. Και όμως αυτός ο φωνακλάς, όταν ήταν πιο μικρός ήταν το πιο ήρεμο και πιο ήσυχο πουλί. Με όλα τα παραπάνω θέλω να σου πω πως ότι κι αν σου πούμε εμείς... τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται και τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο. Μπορεί να πάρεις το πιο ήσυχο είδος και να σου τύχει νευρικό πουλί που δαγκώνει και δε θέλει πολλά πάρε δώσε με ανθρώπους. Κανείς δε μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί ότι το τάδε ή το άλλο είδος είναι το κατάλληλο.

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Ακη ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη αλλα μαλον θα τα θαλασσοσω με τοσο μικρο πουλι.Εκτως αυτων εχω φάει τον κοσμο και δεν βρισκω κοκατιλ μικρότερο του ενος με εναμισι ετους και αυτα ειναι δυσκολο να τα εκπαιδευσω.Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω μικροτερο???και τι ενοεις οτι κανεις δεν αντεξε να πάρει μόνο ένα??τι παθαινουν ???καταθλιψη???και αν ναι πως μπορω να το αποφύγω αυτο χωρις να πάρω δευτερο και αν δεν γινεται αυτο τι ρατσα παπαγάλου να προτημήσω που να ειναι περίπου σαν το κοκατιλ(εκτως απο μπατζυ)??????

----------


## lagreco69

> τα lovebirds ειναι πανεμορφα πουλακια αλλα δυστυχως η φασαρια που κανουν ειναι τεραστια σε σχεση με το μεγεθος τους!!!!!!!!!!



Θα συμφωνησω Αναστασια απολυτα με τον Ακη!! αυτην την στιγμη εγω εχω 12 lovebirds 4 απο 2 γευγαρια και 8 μικρα, κανουν φασαρια που δεν μπορεις να την φανταστεις!! ειμαι τυχερος!! που οι γειτονες μου τα λατρευουν και δεν μου λενε τιποτα, αλλιως θα ειχα σοβαρο προβλημα.

----------


## akoylini

> Ακη ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη αλλα μαλον θα τα θαλασσοσω με τοσο μικρο πουλι.Εκτως αυτων εχω φάει τον κοσμο και δεν βρισκω κοκατιλ μικρότερο του ενος με εναμισι ετους και αυτα ειναι δυσκολο να τα εκπαιδευσω.Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω μικροτερο???και τι ενοεις οτι κανεις δεν αντεξε να πάρει μόνο ένα??τι παθαινουν ???καταθλιψη???και αν ναι πως μπορω να το αποφύγω αυτο χωρις να πάρω δευτερο και αν δεν γινεται αυτο τι ρατσα παπαγάλου να προτημήσω που να ειναι περίπου σαν το κοκατιλ(εκτως απο μπατζυ)??????



τι περιοχη εισαι Νανσυ?

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Αλεξάνδρας εσύ??

----------


## akoylini

εγω μενω Πειραια,δες τα προσωπικα μηνυματα σου για να δεις και την λυση!!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Επιστρέφω στο αρχικό ερώτημα της Αναστασίας: έχω 2 κοκατίλ, ημερα! Το ένα ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, κλείνει 2 χρόνια αισίως, το άλλο όχι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι αλλά ασχολήθηκε μαζί του από μωράκι η εκπληκτική Βίκυ μας, και είναι περίπου 6 μηνών τώρα. Το ταϊσμένο κοκατίλ, ενώ είναι ήμερο και κάθεται στο χέρι, τρώει από το χέρι, σφυρίζει ομορφα και δίνει φιλάκια, είναι δαγκωνιάρικο και αντικοινωνικό!! Το μικρό είναι πιο κοινωνικό, κυνηγάει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία, είναι γενικώς πιο πολύ "της παρέας" και με λατρεύει... αλλά δε σταματάει να σφυρίζει!! Κι αυτό σφυρίζει πολύ όμορφα, αλλά επίσης κρώζει και μάλιστα τα μεσημέρια. Εμένα δε με ενοχλεί,ούτε το σύντροφό μου (μόνο καμιά φορά μου λέει "μα τι έπαθε;  :Happy: " αλλά αν ζουσα με τους γονείς μου μπορεί να είχα πρόβλημα..!
Θέλω να πω ότι δε θα ξέρεις απο την αρχή τι πουλακι θα σου βγει, από πλευράς φασαρίας ή χαρακτήρα, γι αυτό έχε κατά νου το εξής: αν ενοχλεί τους γονείς σου, θα το δώσεις σε κάποιον άλλο; Θα το παίρνεις μαζί σε διακοπές ή έστω θα βρίσκεις σπίτι να στο προσέχει; 
Εγώ όταν φωνάζει ασχολούμαι μαζί του, χαδάκια, παιχνίδι κτλ και σταματάει, και στις διακοπές θα ψάξω άτομο να το φιλοξενήσει. Σκέψου κι αυτά!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Ισχειει αυτο που μου εγραψες Ακη???

----------

